# I12: Coding the i8 using Esys



## honeybrown (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello all,

Although I'm not new to forums, I am to this one. It is my first post here.

I own an BMW i8. It is my 6th BMW since 2009, the year I bought my first BMW. From a 328xi, to another 328xi, to a 335xi, then 535xi, then 435xi GC and then the i8. Today, there is a 7th: X3. So I'm not a recent or newbie BMW owner.

I really enjoy the i8. I received it in Nov 2015. Since then, I have put on a lot of KMs [in Canada]. At first, I was completely mesmerized by the vehicle. After nearly 9 months, certain little things started to annoy me. Not about the i8, but more about how things were configured to operate. So I hooked up the car to Esys and went to apply my first set of coding mods to it.

I have learned a few things I thought I would share with others that may be interested in making Esys changes to their i8. If you have already made some changes, I hope you will consider sharing too.

I didn't have to fully start the vehicle and leave it running. I just left it plugged in while charging, and hit the start button without holding the brake pedal to activate the vehicle. As an aside, without activating the vehicle, there are only 24 ECUs that respond.

There are 29 ECUs that Esys was able to read on my i8. I have them listed below.
ACSM2: 3 CAFDs
AE2: 0 CAFD
AMPH: 1 CAFD
ASD2: 1 CAFD
BDC_BODY: 1 CAFD
BDC_GW: 0 CAFD
DKOMBI: 1 CAFD
DME_BAC: 1 CAFD
DSC2: 1 CAFD
EGS: 1CAFD
EMF: 1 CAFD
EPS: 1 CAFD
FLE: 1 CAFD
FLE: 1 CAFD [reporting a second time]
FZD: 2 CAFD
GWS: 0 CAFD
HU_NBT: 1 CAFD
ICAM: 1 CAFD
IHKA3: 1 CAFD
KAFAS2: 1 CAFD
LIM: 1 CAFD
PMA2: 1 CAFD
REME: 0 CAFD
SAS: : 1 CAFD
SME2: 1 CAFD
TBX: 1 CAFD
TCB: 1 CAFD
TFM2: 0 CAFD
ZBE3: 1 CAFD

*1. Window and door interrupt* 
I wanted to allow the closing and opening of the windows while the doors are open. It should be noted that this doesn't work on the i8. I'm going to back this one out later today. Note, in various documents related to I12, it states this is FW_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT, but it is not.
BDC_BODY 3050: FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT [aktiv to nitch_aktiv].

*2. Disable legal disclaimers* 
All good. This worked.
HU_NBT 3001: LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME [ld_mit_timeout werte=0A to kein_ld]; 
HU_NBT 3001: MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER [ld_mit_timeout werte=06 to kein_ld]; and
HU_NBT 3001: MACRO_NVICAM_LDISCLAIMER [ld_mit_timeout werte=06 to kein_ld].

*3. Add temperature to tire monitor screen* 
I already had PSI visible. All good, this worked.
HU_NBT 3001: RDC_SAFETY [nitch_aktiv to aktiv].

*4. Heads-up display turnsignals* 
I like to use the HUD and though this might be interesting. However, none of these or combinations of these worked. I'm going to back all of these out later today.
HU_NBT 3001: HUD_TURNSIGNAL [nitch_aktiv to aktiv]
DKOMBI 3008: HUD_PIA_BLINKER [inaktiv to aktiv]
DKOMBI 3000: BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE [nitch_aktiv to aktiv]

*5. Seat belt reminders sound off* :tsk:
I tried to just shut off the audible dings related to the seatbelt but still have the lights on the instrument panel but that did not work. I had to shut all of the following off to make it work. I'm going to test a bit more with this to see if I can keep the instrument panel info on, but keep the gong off. Note, in various documents related to I12, it states this is in ACSM 3000, but it is not.
ACSM2 3001: SeatBeltReminder_Fahrer [aktiv to nitch_aktiv] <-audible gong warning
ACSM2 3001: SBR-Prewarning_Fahrer [aktiv to nitch_aktiv] <-audible gong warning
ACSM2 3001: Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer [aktiv to nitch_aktiv] <-instrument panel warning

*6. Welcome gong off* 
All good. This worked. Note, in various documents related to I12, it states this is in ACSM 3000, but it is not.
ACSM2 3001: Initialwarnung [aktiv to nitch_aktiv]

*7. Enable surround view at all speeds - Needs more testing* :dunno:
I haven't spent much time testing this over the past 24h. I will check to confirm and reply back.
ICAM 3006: SV Activation Speed Limit [15 km/h werte=0F to werte=FF]
ICAM 3006: SV Deactivation Speed Limit [15 km/h werte=0F to werte=FF]

*8. Enable ///M Laptimer - Needs more testing* :dunno:
I haven't spent much time testing this, however the Laptimer option is now available in the navigation/maps menu.
HU_NBT 3000: M_LAPTIMER [nitch_aktiv to aktiv]

Today, I noticed the Comfort Access features of unlocking and locking the door using my finger/hand with the key-fob in my pocket stopped working. :dunno: I'm going to back-out some of the changes I made to see if they are the culprit, but it is unlikely. Yes, I have a saved copy of the original CAF files in case I need to restore them.

I also noticed many of the car settings were reset including my 1-9 quick presets, the angle and height of the HUD, and history of the vehicle information. Not a big deal and easy to change back.

Aside from this, I wanted to set the following but couldn't find where to do it. I looked through other coding "cookbooks" and found something that may meet it, but the module referenced doesn't exist for the i8. :dunno:

Always start in ECO PRO mode with eDrive enabled. I always hit 4 buttons when I enter the vehicle. (1) Shut off the air circulation [I prefer windows], (2) remove the e-brake, (3) enable ECO PRO mode, and (4) enable eDrive. This allows me the most battery usage possible. When I want to get some extra kick, I enable Sport mode using the gear shifter, then switch it back when I no longer need it. If you know how to enable the ECO PRO and eDrive on startup, please let me know.

_FWIW The car is very capable and responsive. I normally drive it in some kind of traffic or city roads where everyone is watching. So driving significantly above speed limits or catching up to another car/light only to stop is senseless. Someone is almost always taking a picture or video of the car and I don't need evidence of poor driving judgement for the police to use against me. I know what the car is capable of and have enjoyed its capability from time to time when I see fit [both in acceleration and handling]. It's easy to flip it to sport mode and drop one or two gears when you need it. For fun, I tried to see how many KMs I could drive with one tank of gas and various re-charging at home and work. I drove it daily for 2 months with 1/8 of a tank remaining for a total of 1992 KMs. https://twitter.com/nealkushwaha/status/741708367622746112__a_


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

I always wondered if the I series have the same software infrastructure as the F series.
Great work BTW and i think not many members can join this discussion since its rather a rare car. 

Now to see if the G series are configurable also.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fmfm said:


> Now to see if the G series are configurable also.


G series are configurable. They use same connection and software. Biggest issue is mapping of newer modules though.


----------



## honeybrown (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks fmfm and Almaretto. 

Fmfm, you may be correct. I believe there are several i8 owners, but not many that are interested in making changes in the code. Furthermore, those owing an i8 and interested in changing their coding are likely not on this forum.

I had some difficulty with the changes described. The alarm was setting off every time I would lock the car with the fob or comfort access from the passenger side. The driver side was not responding to comfort access. 

I was able to lock the car with the app or a call to SOS. But that wasn't going to make much difference for me the next morning in the underground parkade. 

I restored all the original files and it still didn't work. I put the charger on and. Next morning all was okay. Weird. 

So today, I made the few changes I though were simple and they stuck without any residual issues.

I hope other i8 owners are interested in changing codes and will share their experiences. 

Cheers!!
NK


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

There is an i3/i8 forum over on bimmerpost. I am not sure how active it is for coding, but I have seen a few posters of groups or individual discussing it. 

Just a heads up about BMW Remote App. The locking function is not the same as via CA or FOB. The alarm is not set and the gas/ charger cap is not locked. I put in a request for this to change, but not holding my breath. 

Sometimes coding takes awhile to take effect or clear errors. I am not sure why your alarm was being set off, but I have seen that occur when dashcams or scanners were wired.


----------



## BernieJay (Sep 12, 2015)

Is there a cheat sheet for the I8 (2016)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BernieJay said:


> Is there a cheat sheet for the I8 (2016)


Yes, but there are also Launcher Cheat Codes. Plus, the I012 uses many of the same ECU's as the F015.


----------

